# Afx Thunderloop Thriller Track ?



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Do the cars make through the loop?

May son (and I  ) would get a kick out of the loop but wondering how well it works?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Loops*

Yes, the cars will make it. Just secure the loops so the don't get moved by the 'G-Force' the cars make while doing the loops. There should be a small tab at the base of the loops where you can put a weight. And the JL cars should make it, too (If you have, or are looking to get any).


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*my experience:*

The magnet cars all do fine on the loops. The Tjets don't do so well. I haven't tried Xtractions on the loop yet.


----------

